

MH370 used to transport embargoed material to Iran for nuclear program?  - sorenbs
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A//ing.dk/blog/smarte-flykaprere-167056

======
piggyback
The worst part about this whole ordeal (other than 200+ people disappearing,
of course) seems to be that all sorts of people are getting airtime now that
they otherwise wouldn't get while spreading their far-fetched theories.

